# This Could Get Interesting



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20080706/ap_ ... elk_threat


----------



## bigbr (Oct 24, 2007)

*Sheeps clothing*

And we were all led to believe that the reintroduction of the wolf would solve this problem.....
Bigbr


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

Too many Elk? So much for those 'ol wolves eating them all up, or they aren't doing their job! :shock: 
Actually that is a serious problem. It is a no win situation for cattlemen, elk, or bison. I thought the vaccine was more effective than just 60-70%.
It will be interesting for sure.


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 17, 2008)

See, those tree huggers were right all along – we need more WOLVES  

Why is it that everything we all own/nobody owns is diseased and in short supply? And everything someone owns and can profit from is pretty well taken care of? 

I say let the cattlemen, or someone own the elk and profit from them like they do cattle. I drive by thousands of fat healthy cattle everyday on my way to work. I would be willing to bet if cattlemen or someone owned and profited from elk there would be a near 100% brucellosis vaccine within five years!


----------



## Renegade (Sep 11, 2007)

Bowhunting tags valid in the park would fix the problem in a few seasons. Just controlled deer management hunts in some parks in Nebraska.


----------

